# What to buy when redoing the interior



## Reseacher (Jun 28, 2020)

For those that have redone their interior what would you recommend the best rout to go is? Legendary is having a sale and I plan to get my stuff. I need seats kit for sure and a convertible top. My project came with new carpet, new dash pad, and new door panels but they were bought awhile ago and I dont know from where. I am going for a nice driver quality look not a show look.

Will the color be off and will that seem weird if it is or can I save money and keep what I have and it still look nice? 

Do people replace the seatbacks and bases or repaint them / recondition somehow?

Legendary also sells OEM seat kits and "Rally Seats". It seems the Rally Seat adds some more bolster and cushioning in general. I also assume that this isnt an OEM option but more of an improved comfort option and it will work on stock seats????

Also can you add headrests to non headrest seats? Simple or complicated?

I think thats it.


----------



## Scott06 (May 6, 2020)

Reseacher said:


> For those that have redone their interior what would you recommend the best rout to go is? Legendary is having a sale and I plan to get my stuff. I need seats kit for sure and a convertible top. My project came with new carpet, new dash pad, and new door panels but they were bought awhile ago and I dont know from where. I am going for a nice driver quality look not a show look.
> 
> Will the color be off and will that seem weird if it is or can I save money and keep what I have and it still look nice?
> 
> ...


I just did a legendary reupholstering of my 65 convert this past summer. I really would reccomend their stuff highly. Yes it is more than PUI but it fit perfectly. It is likely that you will need springs as well. I had a ton of corrosion on my passenger seat and broken springs on the driver base. If I had to do it again I'd just order the springs up front as I had delays waiting for them. Id also get their foams and install kits for front and rear seats. the install kits a tad pricey for what you get but bottom line its all there and works great. 

I also years ago (25) had bought PUI door panels and carpet they look fine together respecially for a driver. You can always see how it looks and come back for the door panels later. 

As far as the bases I just cleaned them up and repainted, greased the slides etc freed them up. If you have a sandblaster it will be quick work. 

I cant comment on the rallye seats no headrest add ons. I'd reccomend you call legenadry they were very helpful with tech support and talking through how to use their kits as there were some differences between how my seats were orignally assmebled and what they supplied.


----------

